# Anybody in the Phoenix, AZ area?



## sabrina (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey all, was just wondering if any of you lived in the Phoenix-Mesa-Chandler-Gilbert-Scottsdale area of Arizona. I moved here to Chandler almost a year ago--can't believe it's been that long--and was curious to see if there were any other members around.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Apparently not.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 25, 2009)

I send work out there once a year to the Barrett Jackson Auto Auction but no, I don't live out there.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Guess I'm all alone out here then. Thanks anyways!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Sabrina - I may get out that way at the end of a year to help a friend of mine get his commander 112 in the air.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't feel too bad, Sabrina, there's hardly anyone up here in Northen California either.

Seems like the majority of folks live in Texas, the east coast or in Australia!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Don't feel too bad, Sabrina, there's hardly anyone up here in Northen California either.
> 
> Seems like the majority of folks live in Texas, the east coast or in Australia!


There seems to be a few in southern CA too.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> There seems to be a few in southern CA too.
> 
> 
> Wheels


LOL...just as I posted, I realized there's a bunch of ya' to the south of me...but that's about 500 miles south!


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to be in Southern California..born and 1/2 raised in South Pasadena.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Used to be in Southern California..born and 1/2 raised in South Pasadena.



Lived in Burbank, North Hollywood and Van Nuys, close by....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool!

I was born in Fullerton, raised in Brea Anaheim.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Cool!
> 
> I was born in Fullerton, raised in Brea Anaheim.



Know the area well. I still have an aunt and uncle in La Palma


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Used to be in Southern California..born and 1/2 raised in South Pasadena.





GrauGeist said:


> Cool!
> 
> I was born in Fullerton, raised in Brea Anaheim.



Grammer alert ! Grammer Alert ! This is an all sirens alert !!!

You raise corn but you rear children you silly gooses. 


Wheels


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't get the English error, but you did spell grammar wrong.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Know the area well. I still have an aunt and uncle in La Palma


Too crowded down there now!

Dad still lives in Claremont, but the rest of my family left the southland just before the population exploded. I think he's been thinking about heading up to Park City, near where one of my Uncles currently lives.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

I sure did spell grammar wrong.  Kinda shoots a hole in the post. 
I don't know how many times I was told that it is Child Rearing and not child raising when it comes to Children.
Several books about it too.
Child rearing books - Google Search

Don't take the post too serious though it was meant in fun.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 25, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Grammer alert ! Grammer Alert ! This is an all sirens alert !!!
> 
> You raise corn but you rear children you silly gooses.
> 
> ...



It's really bad when your trying to be funny and end up shooting yourself down with a spelling mistake WC.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It's really bad when your trying to be funny and end up shooting yourself down with a spelling mistake WC.










Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 25, 2009)

The only reason I brought it up's cause I have a bad habit of doing the same thing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2009)

So...I was reared and not raised?

The only time I can remember being reared, was when I got in trouble...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The only reason I brought it up's cause I have a bad habit of doing the same thing.


Oh well, stuff happens. 
As long as its taken in good fun like it was intended there won't be any problems.
That just happens to be one of my problem words when it comes to spelling.


Wheels


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

I know...just couldn't resist jumping all over you when I saw that...

P.S. At least you just spelled "spelling" right.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> So...I was reared and not raised?
> 
> The only time I can remember being reared, was when I got in trouble...



I remember getting raised of the ground once or twice.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

sabrina said:


> I know...just couldn't resist jumping all over you when I saw that...
> 
> P.S. At least you just spelled "spelling" right.


I know I went down in flames on that mistake.


Wheels


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, well. I'm still going to allow you to be on my friend list.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

Whew! (wipes brow)


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Oh, well. I'm still going to allow you to be on my friend list.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> So...I was reared and not raised?
> 
> The only time I can remember being reared, was when I got in trouble...



I don't even want to know!!!!

Don't worry Sabrina, Only me and TO here in Jersey - dying to get out!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2009)

If it's any consolation Sabrina, I live in the cold and wet north of England, but a very good friend of mine has a sister in Pheonix. Not sure of the current situation, as I haven't seen them for about 6 years, but her husband used to fly, so it's sort of relevant I suppose!


----------



## sabrina (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'm really not desperate, just curious. I'm OK being a loner.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2009)

Me, I came out to Cali in 1988 and have been here since. I have lived in Burbank, Calabasas, Agoura Hills, Thousand Oaks, Newbury Park and now in Moorpark.

My parents live in Arizona. My mom lives near Falcon Field. I don't get a chance to visit often with little ones, but if I get out that way, I can let you know.


----------

